# 595 In a Travel Case



## Leeroy996 (Jun 1, 2004)

Air travel was my major concern purchasing a 595. I fly to a lot of races.
Here is the photo - I have a large 595. The Bike box is a Serfas. The case is similar to the Trico case in dimensions. The fit will be even better if I remove the fork.


----------



## axel (Jun 3, 2006)

wouldn't it be easier to pull the right crank/chainring?

nice bike btw...


----------



## Leeroy996 (Jun 1, 2004)

*Bike Case*

It's an option for better fit. i travel to races so it's a risk eveytime the bike is dismantled it may not go back togeather. Plus I use SRM's and I find removel and refit of the cranks gives me different values.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

(or trim the seat mast)



axel said:


> wouldn't it be easier to pull the right crank/chainring?
> 
> nice bike btw...


----------

